# So is it good to buy Wii U NOW ?



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

So here is the topic you see I’m terrified of buying the Wii U because when I bought the Nintendo 3DS there was no good games for it so I want to know every ones opinion , is it good to buy one right now ?


as all of you know that the N3DS didn’t get a big dose of game’s in the last few years in fact the only games that I enjoyed was Mario Kart 7 , The Legend of Zelda , Mario Bros and thats it I have been waiting for but Professor Layton but they did not release it in my country yet unfortunately .

Mario 3D land totally forgot that one huh

*Okay guys thank you for all your comments but I finally made up my mind and bought the Wii U Deluxe , of course I know what most of you would say No do not buy yet,but out of a since of timing I think its the right time to buy one now, ThankYou all. *


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck no. Who in their right mind buys a console on launch?


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> So here is the topic you see I’m terrified of buying the Wii U because when I bought the Nintendo 3DS there was no good games for it so I want to know every ones opinion , is it good to buy one right now ?
> 
> 
> as all of you know that the N3DS didn’t get a big dose of game’s in the last few years in fact the only games that I enjoyed was Mario Kart 7 , The Legend of Zelda , Mario Bros and thats it I have been waiting for but Professor Layton but they did not release it in my country yet unfortunately .
> ...


okay I see here is a “Fuck no” any body else i’m keeping count here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd say no as well, wait until it's cheaper and actually has games worth purchase of a console.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd say no as well, wait until it's cheaper and actually has games worth purchase of a console.


 
And another “NO” from our GBATemp Reporter thats Two.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 7, 2012)

don't get it now, wait till spring 2013, nintendo have said they are going to put the update built into the console without you having to wait an hour to install it (spring 2013 consoles), also by that time better games should come out too.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't get it just yet.
The 3DS started off with crappy games, but later on the games became awesome like MK7, SM3DL, etc etc etc...
The Wii U is a bit expensive, try to see if there is a sale because xMAS is coming, and boxing day.
Or wait 2-3 months moar*. 

*more - i know


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

thats 4 NO tell now ,


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Expensive.
PortendoU and No Gaems for U.
Still unpolished firmware.
Give the console a bit time, there's plenty of early adopters to keep Nintendo going while the sensible customers wait till the console warrants a purchase.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Expensive.
> PortendoU and No Gaems for U.
> Still unpolished firmware.
> Give the console a bit time, there's plenty of early adopters to keep Nintendo going while the sane customers wait till the console warrants a purchase.


 

Okay we have a legend among us,and that Five “no” tell now 


Expensive.= money no problem 
PortendoU and No Gaems for U.= whats a portendou 
Still unpolished firmware.=okay got it.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Expensive.
> PortendoU and No Gaems for U.
> Still unpolished firmware.


 
*Expensive*
cheaper that the ps3 when it launch  how was it now $600?

*PortendoU and No Gaems for U*
either you confusing this with the no games handheld  or your just trolling

*Still unpolished firmware.*
says you


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> *Expensive*
> cheaper that the ps3 when it launch how was it now $600?
> 
> *PortendoU and No Gaems for U*
> ...


 
Will I guess thats a “Yes” right  and 5 “No”s


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> whats a portendou


It's... a play on words.

*Port + Nintendo + WiiU = PortendoU*

What I meant by it was that a considerable number of WiiU games right now are actually underdeveloped, buggy ports of lastgen games that don't really offer that much on the exclusive content front, so getting them only has a point if you haven't played the games on a different console already.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Will I guess thats a “Yes” right


Yes

all my friends have one  they are loving it i will get mine before years end


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Yes
> 
> all my friends have one they are loving it i will get mine before years end


Good luck with that,and have fun  so 1 “Yes” and  5 “No”s


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> *Expensive*
> cheaper that the ps3 when it launch how was it now $600?


The PS3 was a technological leap of momentous size. The WiiU is not.

*



			PortendoU and No Gaems for U
		
Click to expand...

*


> either you confusing this with the no games handheld or your just trolling


Mass Effect 3, Batman: Arkham Glitchy-as-hell Edition, BlOps2 - The Jaggy Shadows Edition, Darksiders 2 - So Late Edition, Monster Hunter 3 - Uprez'd Milking Edition, Ninja Gay-den 3 - Razor's Edge and plenty more.

*



			Still unpolished firmware.
		
Click to expand...

*


> says you


Says people who _accidentally_ turn on _hidden debug modes or Administration Mode _on their consoles.


----------



## bowser (Dec 7, 2012)

Wii U has lots of bugs right now. I would wait till there are some updates to fix all the major issues.


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> *Expensive*
> cheaper that the ps3 when it launch how was it now $600?
> 
> *PortendoU and No Gaems for U*
> ...


 
I beg you don't cry get tired and emotional.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The PS3 was a technological leap of momentous size. The WiiU is not.


 
wiiu is more powerful that the ps3 and 360 yet cheaper that ps3 at launch


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

bowser said:


> Wii U has lots of bugs right now. I would wait till there are some updates to fix all the major issues.


 
I though if the system has some flaws is better you know to hack it I thought GBATemp Community liked this


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> wiiu is more powerful that the ps3 and 360 yet cheaper that ps3 at launch


 
Great to hear the Wii U is more powerful than consoles released nearly seven years ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Valwin said:


> wiiu is more powerful that the ps3 and 360 yet cheaper that ps3 at launch


You don't seem to understand what a technological leap is.

The difference between the PS2/XBox/Gamecube and the 360/PS3 was enormous. The difference between the WiiU and the 360/PS3 is not.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> I beg you don't cry get tired and emotional.


 
you are not helping dud you are just making them go crazy !!


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

*Ow my god my first ever thread is being killed by off topic people don’t guys I beg you come back on topic *


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You don't seem to understand what a technological leap is.
> 
> The difference between the PS2/XBox/Gamecube and the 360/PS3 was enormous. The difference between the WiiU and the 360/PS3 is not.


 
damn i remember those first gen ps3 games they look like damn ps2 games


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2012)

If it has games you would like to play, such as the exclusives, then go get one. Otherwise, don't. While some of the "ports" seem to not hold up to the games available on other consoles, they aren't that terrible. Some have enhancements but also have some performance issues, but in a sense, that balances it out. The system does have bugs, most which seem to revolve around Miiverse, but people have been able to temporarily remedy that by not having their console connected online, so if you don't mind not going online with it, you've got that option until they fix the issue.

I have one, and am enjoying it very much.


----------



## nasune (Dec 7, 2012)

I have one and I love it, but unless you really want one now I'd wait if I were you. Not that I regret it (I always buy my consoles on launch days), but if you wait a couple of months there'll be more games and perhaps a price cut (if not, well there'll still be a greater variety of games).


----------



## Snailface (Dec 7, 2012)

I have one and I'm having a blast. It makes me wonder how many of the nays on this thread are non-owners who are listening to neogaf loonies.

As far as games are concerned, there are 10 launch games that have a metacritic of 80 or more (which is excellent). I'm counting ZombieU in because it's stupidly underrated -- I've played it and its awesome, should be a 90.

With the firmware stability, I haven't noticed anything unusual except for the slowness (and I had just one first day hard lock), which doesn't bother me. It could be a deal breaker for you but shouldn't be if you're not too impatient. Most parts of the OS are fast enough.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2012)

Nintendo are notorious for screwing over their early adopters every single time they release hardware, based on that alone I wouldn't buy a wii u until at least 18 months after it launches. Besides by then more than likely the true next gen systems will be released and the wii u will be relegated back to original wii status.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 7, 2012)

Well seeing as you created a topic about it then no, definitely no, it means that you're still unsure. I wouldn't buy something unless I know I want it. So if you're interested don't get one yet for the reasons already mentioned (except p1ngpongs). Personally I won't buy one until games that interests me are released.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2012)

It may not be a technological leap against Sony/MS, but it is from the Wii, but really, who buys a console for crunching numbers? The Wii had a number of great titles, and it was seriously underpowered compared to the competition.


----------



## kimekaro (Dec 7, 2012)

I have two words for you; Ambassador Program.

Those of us that jumped onto the 3DS early got awesome games for free, tons of them. Hell, you even got Club Nintendo coins for them. 

If something goes wrong with the WiiU, they will do the same thing.

As for buying it now for other reasons, there are enough good games to justify the purchase (ZombiU by itself is worth the purchase, really). The Miiverse is the most hate-free online community I have *ever* seen. The gamepad itself will integrate with your entertainment needs as much or as little as you allow it to.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 7, 2012)

so how many people are saying no have played a WiiU console?

i was a bit on the fence but was like im going to buy it and my friend was going to wait
we had a go on one about 2 months before launch and we where sold

i love mine, had no firmware issues and everything i wanted worked really well
yes the updating took an hour but i have a 3DS and played that while it updated

the games are just soo good to play
NintendoLand is great for showing people the WiiU and great for a gaming session that doesnt require much energy spent on it, you can chill and play
Mario is fun for friends and you all want to have a chilled WiiU session
ZombiU and Batman are the games you play when you just want to game
and im sure there will be some even more good games coming shortly also
Lego one im looking forward to in January
Pikmin in April
plus to social side is just fun
if you want to chat to gamers its right there and the drawings on there can be really amazing
make sure you find friends and you can just do other things and video chat to friends at the same time

its a Yes from me on the WiiU


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2012)

kimekaro said:


> I have two words for you; Ambassador Program.
> 
> Those of us that jumped onto the 3DS early got awesome games for free, tons of them.


 
Are you kidding? The ambassador program was a slap in the face for early adopters. You paid well over the odds for what is essentially a load of badly ported roms that cost practically nothing for Nintendo to dish out as compensation for their greed.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought mine last night and have been extremely displeased with it. I spent over 4 hours just trying to update the stupid thing and it kept giving me a whole list of error codes. When I finally got it to update, the features started bugging out.

I suggest waiting till Nintendo irons more of the bugs before buying it.


----------



## nasune (Dec 7, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> so how many people are saying no have played a WiiU console?
> 
> i was a bit on the fence but was like im going to buy it and my friend was going to wait
> we had a go on one about 2 months before launch and we where sold
> ...


 
I'm not saying it's bad, because, like I said, I love mine. All I'm saying is that he should look at the games, and, if there's nothing he likes, he might  be better of waiting.
I bought it because  there were two game that looked great (Mario and ZombiU), but not everyone would buy a system when there were only two games worth playing (to him at least).


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Are you kidding? The ambassador program was a slap in the face for early adopters. You paid well over the odds for what is essentially a load of badly ported roms that cost practically nothing for Nintendo to dish out as compensation for their greed.


Yup - all those wonderful GBA games that _we already played ages ago and never asked for_. And just to be d*cks, Nintendo restricted access to them to everyone but the early adopters instead of simply putting them in the store and giving early adopters a download code.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't wait to come in and offe-







In all honesty, I'll throw in my hat with the wait and see crowd. There really is no advantage to being an early adopter beyond just getting the games sooner - and hey, if you've waited this long, another year or so won't hurt. That way, you can see how the library develops, what the competition has to offer, etc.

Either you'll save yourself from investing in a console that you may not want after all or you'll be able to buy the console and some games for it at a reduced price. No matter what, you win.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 7, 2012)

No one can make this decision except for you. And its a simple decision, there are only a few things that you need to consider:
1. How many games does it have RIGHT NOW that you want?
2. How many games are coming out soon that you want?
3. Do you expect it to have lots of games over its lifetime that you will enjoy playing?

If there are many games in 1 & 2 and you would consider them "must play" games, then it makes sense to buy it.
If you are holding out for #3, then there is no need to buy it now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2012)

i would say no and wait for next year and see if there are games you like


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd say no as well, wait until it's cheaper and actually has games worth purchase of a console.


 
Ah, guess that means I shouldn't buy a PSVita for a while yet.




emigre said:


> Great to hear the Wii U is more powerful than consoles released nearly seven years ago.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, guess that means I shouldn't buy a PSVita for a while yet.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm saying no, as much as I want to play NSMBU, ZombiU and as much fun as Nintendoland looks, and personally I feel it had a solid launch line up, there doesn't seem to be much else on it's way. Pikmin 3 has a vague "Q2 2013", Game & Wario...vague 2013, Wonderful 101 again vague 2013 and we're left with Rayman Legends in Feb and NOTHING else. Some games are "this may launch at the same time as the other versions" but again it's very vague and well those games are on other platforms. What else is there...erm Bayonetta 2? A niche title that probably won't do well and so far we have a teaser trailer and that's it, I'd doubt that'll get a release for a year at the very earliest. Iwata says that 3D Mario & Zelda games are being made...but it's very vague and there is that Retro Studios game that no doubt will be fucking awesome but again no info on that at all.

Nintendo are keeping things way too close to their chest, I know they want to prevent anger with game delays but this is a new console they need to show these titles off sooner! I'd rather sit impatiently, looking at Mario/Zelda/whatever trailer over and over and get disappointed with hearing about a delay then have vague "we're working on something".

Wii U has the potential to be awesome but so far, Nintendo is keeping way too quiet with it's own titles.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2012)

I voted "maybe." It's got some cool launch titles, but not enough that truly catch my eye to make me want to buy it now. But that's just me. I'll definitely grab it eventually (especially when Zelda, Metroid, or Smash Bros. comes out).


----------



## boombox (Dec 7, 2012)

Game choice wise I'd say no. Sure they have quite a lot of games to choose from at launch..but they're not particularly great and some you may already own on other consoles (if you own them).

If you're a hardcore Nintendo fan then I'd say yes. Mainly because it's a new console, there's that hype and excitement of trying it out, even if there isn't a fantastic array of material out yet.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> If it has games you would like to play, such as the exclusives, then go get one. Otherwise, don't. While some of the "ports" seem to not hold up to the games available on other consoles, they aren't that terrible. Some have enhancements but also have some performance issues, but in a sense, that balances it out. The system does have bugs, most which seem to revolve around Miiverse, but people have been able to temporarily remedy that by not having their console connected online, so if you don't mind not going online with it, you've got that option until they fix the issue.
> 
> I have one, and am enjoying it very much.


 
Thats A “maybe” right so thats one “Maybe” , 5 “No’s,and one “Yes”


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Thats A “maybe” right so thats one “Maybe” , 5 “No’s,and one “Yes”


 
...You do realize there's a poll at the top of this thread, right? You don't need to manually count out each response.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ...You do realize there's a poll at the top of this thread, right? You don't need to manually count out each response.


 
Will I just forgot about that beside when I came back I was writing something.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


 
I bought a PSvita and I love it , I recommend that you buy one.


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 7, 2012)

Rather get a PS3 because of the amount of games it already has, and most multiplatform games coming out for the Wii U will be on the PS3 as well.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

okay lets look back , at the end of 2008(in 31st of December exactly before 12 o’clock) I bought my first Wii and as far as I remember it was released in 2007 so I waited a year , so my experience goes like this I didn’t find any good games at all except the Wii sports , I did buy some games for the Wii but all of them where really bad thats in 2009 , in 2011 I soft moded my Wii and started to play best games I ever played and didn’t finish Half of them, so my conclusion is buying the Wii back then was great and I wished that I have bought it the year it was released,also when I bought my 3DS I bought it a week after it was released and nintendo enrolled me into the ambassador program where I had some of the best classic games that I wished that I play like the legend of Zelda four swords,so does every body think that buying the Wii U is bad at this moment.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 7, 2012)

tofast4u said:


> Rather get a PS3 because of the amount of games it already has, and most multiplatform games coming out for the Wii U will be on the PS3 as well.


I own one already.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I bought a PSvita and I love it , I recommend that you buy one.


 
If only you knew Guild's predicament about the PSVita....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> If only you knew Guild's predicament about the PSVita....


 
DON'T BRING UP BAD MEMORIES MAN.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DON'T BRING UP BAD MEMORIES MAN.


_When a maaaa-aaan... loves a Vita... _

Seriously though, if you already have a PS3, you'd be buying the WiiU for its exclusives, which are rather low in numbers as of today. The PS3 offers the same games, and often at lower prices.


----------



## tronic307 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm always at the midnight launches for these things, but I usually wind up regretting it somehow. I got my Wii at the 2006 midnight launch at Toys 'R' Us in Times Square, but it's no longer the same Wii; it's been in for repairs so many times that my warranty extended to 2011. I have the Deluxe Wii U, and no problems yet, but if I didn't have such severe upgradeitis I would have waited for the killer app and cheaper, more stable hardware. Just don't wait until there's a Wii U mini that lacks Wii support.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 8, 2012)

This thread needs more soul.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys do you know how much is the Wii U black edition costs in my country its 2100 AED thats like 572 USD if I buy it from amazon it will cost only 350 $ , even tho my country is considered a Free Zone thats no taxes at all.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

tronic307 said:


> I'm always at the midnight launches for these things, but I usually wind up regretting it somehow. I got my Wii at the 2006 midnight launch at Toys 'R' Us in Times Square, but it's no longer the same Wii; it's been in for repairs so many times that my warranty extended to 2011. I have the Deluxe Wii U, and no problems yet, but if I didn't have such severe upgradeitis I would have waited for the killer app and cheaper, more stable hardware. Just don't wait until there's a Wii U mini that lacks Wii support.


 
I never faced any problems with my Wii ever in fact it never broke,I bought in 2009 , the only device that I bought on lunch date that had some issues was the 3DS I bought two of them and mine had this problem with a black screen because of he wireless card was causing the issues I think,I also bought the DS on lunch date and it actually never broke after all these years you know the bulky Silver one


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 8, 2012)

Alot of the people on here saying no are just nintendo haters. Dont listen to them, if theres a game u really want to play buy it if not wait it out till the spring there will be more games and newer firmware on the systems.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> _When a maaaa-aaan... loves a Vita... _
> 
> Seriously though, if you already have a PS3, you'd be buying the WiiU for its exclusives, which are rather low in numbers as of today. The PS3 offers the same games, and often at lower prices.


Why do u say that? the Wiiu is more powerful then the ps3 doesnt it make sense to get the ps3 exclusives on your ps3 and all the other games on the wiiu? Alot of people seem to be treating the wiiu as not being a next gen system. I cant wait till a game that actually showcases the power comes along.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2012)

CanuckBuck said:


> Alot of the people on here saying no are just nintendo haters. Dont listen to them, if theres a game u really want to play buy it if not wait it out till the spring there will be more games and newer firmware on the systems.


Here's the thing:

The OP already has a PS3. By proxy, he has access to all the multiplatform games the WiiU offers, except at a lower price.
If he were to buy the WiiU, it'd be for Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U and ZombieU as of today.
If he waits a few months, he's likely to get the hardware at a cheaper price rather than the obscene E-Bay prices or the standard store price, provided he finds a WiiU in a store, which apparently is an issue in some regions.
These are the prime reasons why "No." is the prominent answer in the poll - not because anyone's a hater.



CanuckBuck said:


> Why do u say that? the Wiiu is more powerful then the ps3 doesnt it make sense to get the ps3 exclusives on your ps3 and all the other games on the wiiu? Alot of people seem to be treating the wiiu as not being a next gen system. I cant wait till a game that actually showcases the power comes along.


Except the current multiplatform games on the WiiU are _very poor ports with numerous issues and they are usually more expensive than their lastgen counterparts._


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

CanuckBuck said:


> Alot of the people on here saying no are just nintendo haters. Dont listen to them, if theres a game u really want to play buy it if not wait it out till the spring there will be more games and newer firmware on the systems.


 
There is Mario game and the zombi game and the biggest game is zelda I’m really eager to play,I don’t think they hate nintendo it just every body is telling me their opinion and maybe it will remove the doubt for some people who are afraid they might lose their money on something useless, also I had a really bad time with the 3DS as I didn’t find that many great games it seems recently games are becoming shorter and shorter on the 3DS,So I don’t want to make that mistake again.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> Don't get it just yet.
> The 3DS started off with crappy games, but later on the games became awesome like MK7, SM3DL, etc etc etc...
> The Wii U is a bit expensive, try to see if there is a sale because xMAS is coming, and boxing day.
> Or wait 2-3 months moar*.
> ...


 
WiiU is hardly expensive my friend. That's a moot excuse.

I'd say grab it now. Even if no games come out for it that appeal to you, there's the eShop that will help. Or you can just grab a Mario title or a title that's on the other consoles. Because when the games do start coming out, chances are, if stores are only getting like 5 each shipment, it's going to be pretty tough to find a console down the line. Not to mention, if there's any Wii titles that you missed out on, and don't have a Wii, well, now you can play them in the WiiU.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there anything else you want?
If not then I'd get a Wii U. Only real reason I'm getting one is because I can't think of anything else I want for christmas :v


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's the thing:
> 
> The OP already has a PS3. By proxy, he has access to all the multiplatform games the WiiU offers, except at a lower price.
> If he were to buy the WiiU, it'd be for Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U and ZombieU as of today.
> ...


 
1. Thats true and yes I do have all games except bayonetta 2.
2.Thats also true  and actully thats why I’m going to buy it.
3.Thats definitely true.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> There is Mario game and the zombi game and the biggest game is zelda I’m really eager to play,I don’t think they hate nintendo it just every body is telling me their opinion and maybe it will remove the doubt for some people who are afraid they might lose their money on something useless, also I had a really bad time with the 3DS as I didn’t find that many great games it seems recently games are becoming shorter and shorter on the 3DS,So I don’t want to make that mistake again.


i dont think buying a new console is ever really useless unless nintendo mysteriously goes out of business in a week. There WILL be good games for the systems its obvious its just the fact of WHEN. If you wanna wait then wait if not buy its pretty simple i choose to wait it out myself. I dont think we have another dreamcast on our hands here hahaa


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, apart from ZombieU, I wouldn't touch any of the WiiU Exclusive titles (to date) with a ten-foot pole, even if it had a sterile rag at the end, so to me the purchase is pointless if you already have a PS3/360. ZombieU alone is not enough to warrant a purchase of $350 hardware, in fact, even if I were interested in the other two forementioned titles, 3 games are not enought incentive, but that's a matter of tastes.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> WiiU is hardly expensive my friend. That's a moot excuse.
> 
> I'd say grab it now. Even if no games come out for it that appeal to you, there's the eShop that will help. Or you can just grab a Mario title or a title that's on the other consoles. Because when the games do start coming out, chances are, if stores are only getting like 5 each shipment, it's going to be pretty tough to find a console down the line. Not to mention, if there's any Wii titles that you missed out on, and don't have a Wii, well, now you can play them in the WiiU.


 
Money is not an issue with me, also the eShop doesn’t allow me to buy anything online in my country they don’t accept credit card from the UAE,I have a Wii,and thank you for your comment.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> Is there anything else you want?
> If not then I'd get a Wii U. Only real reason I'm getting one is because I can't think of anything else I want for christmas :v


 
Will believe me if I do not spend this money on the Wii U I lose it on educational Books  for real


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Will believe me if I do not spend this money on the Wii U I lose it on educational Books  for real


Do you have a PSVita yet? You should have a PSVita by now. Seriously.

Considering the fact that you have a PS3, getting a PSVita and PlayStation Plus would be a marriage made in heaven - free games monthly, great online deals, connectivity between the two systems (Remote Play, Cross-Platform, Transfarring and all that jazz) - you can't go wrong there.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do you have a PSVita yet? You should have a PSVita by now. Seriously.
> 
> Considering the fact that you have a PS3, getting a PSVita and PlayStation Plus would be a marriage made in heaven - free games monthly, great online deals, connectivity between the two systems (Remote Play, Cross-Platform, Transfarring and all that jazz) - you can't go wrong there.


 
Yes I do have one its one of the best handheld game systems I ever bought in fact better than the PSP , and yes I will subscribe to the PlayStation Plus.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Yes I do have one its one of the best handheld game systems I ever bought in fact better than the PSP , and yes I will subscribe to the PlayStation Plus.


well you said you have the money if i could i would change it to maybe


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

riyaz said:


> well you said you have the money if i could i would change it to maybe


 
Will I got the bills bro


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 8, 2012)

I say no.
So far I see no interesting games on the Wii U and I don't really care about its features so I'm probably just gonna wait a year or two.
I also fear the next Xbox and PlayStation will place it back to what the Wii was.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> I say no.
> So far I see no interesting games on the Wii U and I don't really care about its features so I'm probably just gonna wait a year or two.
> I also fear the next Xbox and PlayStation will place it back to what the Wii was.


 
If I remember correctly the Wii was the Winner of the console Wars it was a slow starter but it beat the crap out of the PS3 & Xbox later on.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> If I remember correctly the Wii was the Winner of the console Wars it was a slow starter but it beat the crap out of the PS3 & Xbox later on.


Yeah but I still prefer the PS3 exclusives over the games the Wii had.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 8, 2012)

I say go for it, if you want it and you enjoy Nintendo's games you can't play them anywhere else. 

You have a PS3 already so getting a Wii-U will only add to your table of possible games to play


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> If I remember correctly the Wii was the Winner of the console Wars it was a slow starter but it beat the crap out of the PS3 & Xbox later on.


The Wii was simply a popular "gift" - it was very affordable and child-friendly. I cannot overstate how many Wii's currently gather dust. It did win the "console wars" from the sales perspective, but it doesn't have a whole lot to offer. That said, it has brilliant homebrew support - the best of all consoles to date, so I can't complain.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah but I still prefer the PS3 exclusives over the games the Wii had.


 
Are you for real they can’t even be compared the PS3 games are so visually stunning of course they are preferred by most gamers its only that the Wii U has the power to bring the family and friends together,its more for casual gamers.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Wii was simply a popular "gift" - it was very affordable and child-friendly. I cannot overstate how many Wii's currently gather dust. It did win the "console wars" from the sales perspective, but it doesn't have a whole lot to offer. That said, it has brilliant homebrew support - the best of all consoles to date, so I can't complain.


 
I can’t complaint either as what you said is actually true.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 8, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I say go for it, if you want it and you enjoy Nintendo's games you can't play them anywhere else.
> 
> You have a PS3 already so getting a Wii-U will only add to your table of possible games to play


Yep thats what I’m hoping for


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Are you for real they can’t even be compared the PS3 games are so visually stunning of course they are preferred by most gamers its only that the Wii U has the power to bring the family and friends together,its more for casual gamers.


Visuals or not, I still prefer the games the PS3 had to offer over the Wii. I think I said this before but the only Wii game I played over and over again was Brawl.
Like Foxi said, the Wii has great homebrew support.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Are you for real they can’t even be compared the PS3 games are so visually stunning of course they are preferred by most gamers its only that the Wii U has the power to bring the family and friends together,its more for *casual gamers*.


its statements  like these where we need an unlike button .


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> its statements like these where we need an unlike button .


I don't think it can be said either way yet.  The console was just released, and we don't know what direction Nintendo will lean towards.  The Wii had a few games for hardcore gamers, but for the most part it's for casual gamers.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't think it can be said either way yet. The console was just released, and we don't know what direction Nintendo will lean towards. The Wii had a few games for hardcore gamers, but for the most part it's for casual gamers.


 
I just can't seem to wrap my head around the difference between casual and hardcore.... Is it FPS games that make you hardcore or the number of hours you play? What makes some one hardcore?

It honestly seems like marketing BS created by the same type of people that gave us such wonders as Blast Processing and so many other awesome catch phrases. 

I remember when gamer's did things like play games and that was pretty much the only qualification of being a gamer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't think it can be said either way yet. The console was just released, and we don't know what direction Nintendo will lean towards. The Wii had a few games for hardcore gamers, but for the most part it's for casual gamers.


 
Exactly, I'm not saying they aren't, but to already say they are, is asinine. What even defines hardcore anyways?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I just can't seem to wrap my head around the difference between casual and hardcore.... Is it FPS games that make you hardcore or the number of hours you play? What makes some one hardcore?
> 
> It honestly seems like marketing BS created by the same type of people that gave us such wonders as Blast Processing and so many other awesome catch phrases.
> 
> I remember when gamer's did things like play games and that was pretty much the only qualification of being a gamer.


Here is a general explanation:

Casual is when you only play games like Wii Sports, and only when friends are over.  Hardcore is when you like to play action/RPG/FPS games by yourself or online, usually as a regular thing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Here is a general explanation:
> 
> Casual is when you only play games like Wii Sports, and only when friends are over. Hardcore is when you like to play action/RPG/FPS games by yourself or online, usually as a regular thing.


 
...That is the dumbest thing ever. I liked to play WiiSports and Mario Galaxy and Zelda by myself. That should classify as hardcore gamer. There is no definition of hardcore.


----------



## Valfore (Dec 9, 2012)

http://fail0verflow.com/blog/2012/8days.html
so fail0verflow posted this
I'd get one now and not update it


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...That is the dumbest thing ever. I liked to play WiiSports and Mario Galaxy and Zelda by myself. That should classify as hardcore gamer. There is no definition of hardcore.


Wait, I'm confused.  From your description, it suggests that you are more of a hardcore gamer, but you think that's stupid?


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I just can't seem to wrap my head around the difference between casual and hardcore.... Is it FPS games that make you hardcore or the number of hours you play? What makes some one hardcore?
> 
> It honestly seems like marketing BS created by the same type of people that gave us such wonders as Blast Processing and so many other awesome catch phrases.
> 
> I remember when gamer's did things like play games and that was pretty much the only qualification of being a gamer.


 
I casual game is a game that you can play without the need of high level skills and learning ability and for the hardcore like super street fighter , COD , Chess , Yu Gi OH ! these game will need serious training and high amount of skills to be competitive so as you can see almost any game that offer multiplayer is hardcore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...That is the dumbest thing ever. I liked to play WiiSports and Mario Galaxy and Zelda by myself. That should classify as hardcore gamer. There is no definition of hardcore.


Core versus Casual is not a firm boundry, it's just something you "feel" and the boundry is usually set by yourself anyways.

Take clothes for example, and the definitions of dressing "Smart" and dressing "Casual" - both styles changed over the decated, but the purpose remains relatively the same. It's similar with games - casual gamers play games to kill time or to have a quick dose of "fun" in-between of other tasks - core gamers play games for the sake of playing games. Both types of gamers are naturally more attracted to different games, and as such, Angry Birds is casual and Gears of War is not. It's really not as complex as people "claim" it to be - it's a simple division - it's the boundry that's relatively fluid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Wait, I'm confused. From your description, it suggests that you are more of a hardcore gamer, but you think that's stupid?


 


> Casual is when you only play games like Wii Sports, and only when friends are over.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

What's your point?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

People who play WiiSports by themselves are considered hardcore gamers then?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> People who play WiiSports by themselves are considered hardcore gamers then?


People who ONLY play simple games like that and who ONLY play games on rare occasions, such as when friends are over, would be considered a casual gamer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> People who play WiiSports by themselves are considered hardcore gamers then?


Are you two going to fight over Casual versus Core now for no apparent reason in a completely unrelated thread? Really?

It doesn't matter if the WiiU is Casual or Core at this point - it has a handful of games that are not available on other platforms and those games are not exactly stellar to begin with - starting next year, the WiiU will be a viable purchase, but not right now... and before people accuse me of fanboyism or anything of the sort, I wouldn't buy a PS4 or an XBox 720 close to launch either, as you never know what kind of issues with the system will pop up or what kind of support it will receive from developers.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> People who play WiiSports by themselves are considered hardcore gamers then?


 
Will it depends on the context of what you want to achieve , every game has a hardcore part of it like Pokemon there is a breeding system where only Pokemon breeder like to get the best Pokemon with special nature and specific move, and in Wii Sport there is a training system where you train to be better at boxing or tennis this not casual any more.


So even Mario has a Hardcore side too, I guess the definition of Hardcore is connected to gamers who want to do better than average.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you two going to fight over Casual versus Core now for no apparent reason in a completely unrelated thread? Really?
> 
> It doesn't matter if the WiiU is Casual or Core at this point - it has a handful of games that are not available on other platforms and those games are not exactly stellar to begin with - starting next year, the WiiU will be a viable purchase, but not right now... and before people accuse me of fanboyism or anything of the sort, I wouldn't buy a PS4 or an XBox 720 close to launch either, as you never know what kind of issues with the system will pop up or what kind of support it will receive from developers.


 

We're not fighting :/ at least I'm not.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you two going to fight over Casual versus Core now for no apparent reason in a completely unrelated thread? Really?
> 
> It doesn't matter if the WiiU is Casual or Core at this point - it has a handful of games that are not available on other platforms and those games are not exactly stellar to begin with - starting next year, the WiiU will be a viable purchase, but not right now... and before people accuse me of fanboyism or anything of the sort, I wouldn't buy a PS4 or an XBox 720 close to launch either, as you never know what kind of issues with the system will pop up or what kind of support it will receive from developers.


 
Smart move I like that and I will do so.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Here is a general explanation:
> 
> Casual is when you only play games like Wii Sports, and only when friends are over. Hardcore is when you like to play action/RPG/FPS games by yourself or online, usually as a regular thing.


 
Don't let the marketing droids fool you, the Wii enjoys an attach rate that's higher than the PS3, and is a close second to the 360. The whole casual gamer who only plays Wii Sports really is a rare person indeed.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Don't let the marketing droids fool you, the Wii enjoys an attach rate that's higher than the PS3, and is a close second to the 360. The whole casual gamer who only plays Wii Sports really is a rare person indeed.


I don’t think Foxi4 will like what you said D: he will go cray Now , that aside what are you saying the Wii Sport is the best game the Wii actually have beside the Wii  Sport Resort this the most sold game in the entire history of Nintendo,Sir I tell you know that Foxi4 is coming hard after he reads this .


----------



## Devin (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah most sold because a copy comes with every Wii system.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

Just spend the money on the books. A lot more valuable than a Wii U.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I don’t think Foxi4 will like what you said D: he will go cray Now , that aside what are you saying the Wii Sport is the best game the Wii actually have beside the Wii Sport Resort this the most sold game in the entire history of Nintendo,Sir I tell you know that Foxi4 is coming hard after he reads this .


 
I didn't say anything about Wii Sports or Resort beyond that Wii owners didn't stop there (The attach rate is higher than 2....) Although picking up Resort was a no brainer you essentially got the game almost free with buying a second controller. Sales gimmicks aside most Wii owners do buy games  

Even with the Wii being the easiest system to pirate on.

"695.37 million games life to date divided by 86 million systems sold is an attach rate of *8.6 games per system."  *

Older numbers of course but I doubt they went down any since then.

http://3dsforums.com/lounge-2/myth-busting-game-console-attach-rates-14585/


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Just spend the money on the books. A lot more valuable than a Wii U.


 
Are you kidding me D:


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> Yeah most sold because a copy comes with every Wii system.


 
You know that is the dumbest record. I mean, even for Super Mario Bros. If it comes with the system, then it wasn't actually sold, because people are paying for the console, not the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I don’t think Foxi4 will like what you said D: he will go cray Now , that aside what are you saying the Wii Sport is the best game the Wii actually have beside the Wii Sport Resort this the most sold game in the entire history of Nintendo,Sir I tell you know that Foxi4 is coming hard after he reads this .


...I'm starting to be an element of _a folk tale told to children when they don't want to go to bed_  here - _"Don't say good things about Nintendo or Foxi4 will come after you and eat you in your sleep!". _

Seriously though, yeah, WiiSports sold great because it was bundled with the system - it's really that simple. I acknowledge that the Wii introduced some really cool features and for what it's worth, it's a great console - I certainly enjoyed mine. That said, it WAS severely underpowered and it DID affect the overall library in, in my opinion, a negative way.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Are you kidding me D:


 
You probably should take into account the fact I have a politics degree.


----------



## mori123 (Dec 9, 2012)

I Own a wii U its wonderful  I am very happy to be an launch day Adopter. I would not change that at all.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> …I'm starting to be an element of _a folk tale told to children when they don't want to go to bed_ here - _"Don't say good things about Nintendo or Foxi4 will come after you and eat you in your sleep!".__ _


 
Sorry for making a monster out of you 



Foxi4 said:


> Seriously though, yeah, WiiSports sold great because it was bundled with the system - it's really that simple. I acknowledge that the Wii introduced some really cool features and for what it's worth, it's a great console - I certainly enjoyed mine. That said, it WAS severely underpowered and it DID affect the overall library in, in my opinion, a negative way.


 

Exactly it doesn’t have a big game library, not even near the PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> You probably should take into account the fact I have a politics degree.


 
I would so vote for you, not even kidding.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I would so vote for you, not even kidding.


 
Well I like to think my economic policy and plans on investing in areas of high deprivation, make me a credible choice.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Well I like to think my economic policy and plans on investing in areas of high deprivation, make me a credible choice.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


>


 
Donate the money to  me for my campaign fund.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Donate the money to me for my campaign fund.


 
Hell No  I’m sure that you will use it to buy a Wii U


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Hell No  I’m sure that you will use it to buy a Wii U


 
But I'll bring change and make for a better tomorrow.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> But I'll bring change and make for a better tomorrow.


 
And how will you do that by beating Bowser


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 9, 2012)

i made shitty flowchart to help make up your mind.


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> But I'll bring change and make for a better tomorrow.


emigre will take your money, swap it for some change and in the end, he'll give everyone a little bit of that change... leaving most of the change for himself.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

jefffisher said:


> i made shitty flowchart to help make up your mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
This definitely a trick you but a sad face to indicate bad choice ,and a star to make it as a hint for a good choice its like telling a dog here is a bone fetch, good boy  oooooooooooooo ho ho ho


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> emigre will take your money, swap it for some change and in the end, he'll give everyone a little bit of that change... leaving most of the change for himself.


 
Most likely true


----------



## Snailface (Dec 9, 2012)

Valfore said:


> http://fail0verflow.com/blog/2012/8days.html
> so fail0verflow posted this
> I'd get one now and not update it


*If* there is a wiiU mode hack and *if* it uses Wii mode as an exploit vector, you will have to update to get the presumed hack. Remember kids, Wii BC is DLC after all .


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> But I'll bring change and make for a better tomorrow.


 
Emigre 2016!!!  A vote for Emigre is a vote for freedom!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Emigre 2016!!! A vote for Emigre is a vote for freedom!!!


 
Isn't it already free?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Isn't it already free?


 
Sshhhhh I was trying to sound hardcore, look man I already got these T-Shirts and bumper stickers already printed up and I am trying to sell.... lol


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 9, 2012)

With the vast selection of games already in the market for older consoles, there's really no point unless you really want to play a particular title. So buy old games. They're cheaper and there's a lot more information on them, so you're less likely to spend money on something that isn't worth it.


----------



## DroRox (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally I'm gonna wait until the console drops in price (hopefully), is stabilized and troubleshooted and whatnot, and lastly until more games come out. Probably just gonna wait for a Zelda game. Yeah, most def.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd say go for it. I am very happy with my Wii U and I also have Xbox and my son has PS3. I really love the interface (Gamepad) light and comfortable in my hands. Can't wait till they get a racing game for it. Looks great handles well and my internet connection is flawless... roadrunner helps. But if you get one Get the Deluxe the white one just isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2012)

definitely not worth it with no decent games


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 9, 2012)

Jan1tor said:


> I'd say go for it. I am very happy with my Wii U and I also have Xbox and my son has PS3. I really love the interface (Gamepad) light and comfortable in my hands. Can't wait till they get a racing game for it. Looks great handles well and my internet connection is flawless... roadrunner helps. But if you get one Get the Deluxe the white one just isn't worth it in my opinion.


 
I am so jazzed about Project Cars it's not even funny.... The wait is going to kill me.


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 9, 2012)

I would say YES, because the wii u in itself is not bad.
But only if you always want the newest gadget, money is no problem and don't mind the introduction of a new console bugs.

I myself will wait until spring, i don't have money for it now either.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2012)

This thread, this thread...






@OP

If you have the money to blow and have a hankering for a new console, why the hell not? Game library may be sparce now but it has a few decent exclusives (NSMBU and ZombiU) and there are quite a few more coming up in 2013. And right now, it's certainly not that much worse than other suggestions in this thread (lolvita).


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm going to reiterate getting the books.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm going to reiterate getting the books.


 
Done that !! 

And yes I still have some money left to buy the Wii U and a game.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Done that !!
> 
> And yes I still have some money left to buy the Wii U and a game.


 
Spend it on a drug  induced orgy with some prostitutes.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

DroRox said:


> Personally I'm gonna wait until the console drops in price (hopefully), is stabilized and troubleshooted and whatnot, and lastly until more games come out. Probably just gonna wait for a Zelda game. Yeah, most def.


 
If you want to be sure take this , Zelda team will take a long good a year and half developing the game,Remember what happened with Skyward Sword it took a long time tell they made it actually its the last major game on the Wii,are sure you are going to wait that long just saying.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> If you want to be sure take this , Zelda team will take a long good a year and half developing the game,Remember what happened with Skyward Sword it took a long time tell they made it actually its the last major game on the Wii,are sure you are going to wait that long just saying.


Nintendo didn't develop any major games for the Wii after 2010 so that's plenty of development time for a 3D Mario/Zelda/whatever. It wouldn't be much of a shocker if one comes out late 2013/early 2014.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Spend it on a drug induced orgy with some prostitutes.





Snailface said:


> *If* there is a wiiU mode hack and *if* it uses Wii mode as an exploit vector, you will have to update to get the presumed hack. Remember kids, *Wii BC is DLC after all* .


 

 I was wondering whats a BC and DLC


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm going to reiterate getting the books.


 
Boy you need to back your ass up and realize that books are useless ever since Wikipedia was invented


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I was wondering whats a BC and DLC


If I' m reading that right, it's *B*ackwards *C*ompatibility and *D*own*l*oadable *C*ontent. Acronyms are prone to being re-used though, so a close second interpretation would be *B*irth *C*ontrol and *D*ownstage *L*eft *C*enter.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 9, 2012)

I voted no. But if money is not a problem... Why not?
It'll probably take some time for a price cut, since they are supposedely selling it with no profit.


----------



## siliconmessiah (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn´t buy it at this moment. I have a PSX, PS2, 360, WII & PC. But I really feel that this console needs something extra to be worth it. Like:

Final Fantasy 7 Remake
Wind Waker HD
3D Super Mario
New Zelda
Some good RPG´s

As it is right now. This is a big no-buy for me. If I want to smash zombies in first person, I can take out my Condemned 2. There´s nothing new to see here.

Although. Nintendo is Nintendo. Their Gamepad is a fantastic innovation and I wish them all the best!
But another part of me says that this might be just a new Dreamcast.

As a pretty neutral gamer. I am amazed by the lack of "blockbuster" games this console lacked at release, and also how indifferent the gamers are acting towards the Wii U. It just haven´t had any impact at all. Maybe Nintendo blew their fuses with SMG 1 & 2 and Zelda TP & SS. But we´ll see.


----------



## Engert (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll buy a WiiU when the new Zelda comes out.


----------



## Diffusion (Dec 12, 2012)

Getting a launch Wii paid off last gen. DMS drive for the modchip era and vulnerable Boot 2 for the softmod era.


----------



## Devin (Dec 12, 2012)

Backwards Compatibility, and DownLoadableContent.

But some WiiU owners say that their WiiUs came with vWii mode already on it.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That said, it WAS severely underpowered and it DID affect the overall library in, in my opinion, a negative way.


Fact, not only your opinion, even Nintendo themselves says that regarding the Wii.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 5, 2019)

Hambrew said:


> Welcome to the future; the Wii U is dead, BotW came on Wii U and was a launch title for the Switch, (similar situation to Sushi Striker with the 3DS and Switch) Nintendo Switch Online is a thing and only has NES games, yeah. I'm sticking with my Wii U, until I finally break down for a Switch and sell it. Not to GaymStop though. Oh that, and aauth for Switch allows for nintendo to eat piracy's lunch, poop it on them, and spit on the combo. No cake or grief counseling either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...did you really necrobump a seven year old thread to post news of two years ago?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe he opened his microwave while posting.

I would be glad to receive a D-post from 5 years in the future, telling me if big N finally did something with the Metroid franchise, if handheld consoles can fit in a pocket again and if the SMACHZ is still delayed.


----------



## mike087 (Jun 5, 2019)

Wii U can run NATIVELY gamecube, wii and wii u games, that reason is enough


----------



## spelda (Jun 5, 2019)

mike087 said:


> Wii U can run NATIVELY gamecube, wii and wii u games, that reason is enough


Could you tell me what guide to use to mod my Wii U? Want to play some old Gamecube games and the one or other Wii game. Thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2019)

spelda said:


> Could you tell me what guide to use to mod my Wii U? Want to play some old Gamecube games and the one or other Wii game. Thanks in advance



Did this hack two years ago, there are very good tutos online https://wiiu.hacks.guide/
Latest updates even let you convert your gamepad as a full handheld console with nintendon't. GC on a couch, sheer happiness.

I never plugged my U to a TV


----------



## spelda (Jun 5, 2019)

Torina said:


> Did this hack two years ago, there are very good tutos online https://wiiu.hacks.guide/
> Latest updates even let you convert your gamepad as a full handheld console with nintendon't. GC on a couch, sheer happiness.
> 
> I never plugged my U to a TV


Thanks mate, will give it a try 
My Wii U's gamepad's battery is whack though.. Do you have any tips with that or are you just constantly charging?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2019)

it was *NEVER *a good time to buy a wii U


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2019)

spelda said:


> Thanks mate, will give it a try
> My Wii U's gamepad's battery is whack though.. Do you have any tips with that or are you just constantly charging?



Me too...
At full charge, after two hours of Arkham Origins or Metroid Prime (always on gamepad screen), bam, red dot.

So yep, as far as I know, constant charge is the only solution for this crap.
But there seems to be 20$ long lasting batteries on mamazon...


----------

